# Samsoe im Oktober



## Gernod (15. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich war die letzten Jahre im Herbst meist für eine Woche auf Langeland. Jetzt will ich mal was neues ausprobieren und habe mir Samsoe für Mitte Oktober ausgesucht. Allerdings steht da in einem dänischen Angelführer, dass Samsoe in den "Wintermonaten" für Mefo nicht taugt (wg hohem Salzgehalt). Frage an die Mefo-Spezialisten: Ist Oktober ein Wintermonat? Wie sind die Chancen auf Samsoe im Oktober? Oder doch wieder Langeland? Bin dankbar für alle Infos.
Gernod


----------



## xfishbonex (15. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

hallo geh mal auf die seite von bernd ziesche :g und dann geh mal auf reiseberichte |supergri da wirst du dicke augen bekommen das sag ich dir 
der fischt sehr oft aus samsö #hlg andre 

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/ErlebnisberichtSamsoe2009.html 

gucks du hier :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hi Gernod,

Oktober und Samsoe, dass passt schon gut zusammen. Im Oktober ist dort noch lange nicht Winter. Im Allgemeinen setzt die Frühjahrsfischerei so hoch im Norden etwas später ein und hört im Herbst etwas früher auf. Bei sehr kalten Temperaturen ziehen sich vor allem die Grönländerschwärme in Süß- oder Brackwasserbereiche zurück, aber im Oktober wird das Wasser noch reichlich warm sein. Ich bin dann nicht allzu weit weg von Samsoe und freue mich aufs Trutten ärgern.

Samsoe ist eine supertolle Insel. Ich würde dir auf der Nordinsel die Westseite ans Herz legen und dir raten durchaus mal ein paar Meter am Strand entlang zu machen, denn es lassen sich dort ein paar schöne und fischige Riffe finden. Wenn der Wind nicht allzu stark auf der Südspitze steht, dann läßt es sich auch dort supergut angeln.

Samsoe ist ein Kleinod. Die Insel ist zwar nicht allzu groß, aber besonders der Nordteil landschaftlich eine Offenbarung. Das Klima ist milde, sodass auf der Insel Zucchini, Kürbisse und andere eher südlich zu erwartende Pflanzen gedeihen. 

Wenn man teilweise um eine Kurve kommt, um dann vor blauem Meer und Himmel eine Garnison orangener und gelber Kürbisse auf weitem Feld zu sehen, das hat fast was surrealistisches.

Kurz gesagt, ich würde hinfahren.


----------



## Gernod (15. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo,
danke schon mal für die Antworten - das ging ja super schnell. Meine Bedenken sind damit eigentlich schon zerstreut. Ich bin vors. vom 17.-24. Okt auf Samsoe. Da ich mit Familie fahre, ist Fischen nur morgens und abends erlaubt (am liebsten mit Fliege). Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand zu der Zeit dort und hat Lust mal gemeinsam zu fischen.
Noch mal besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Gernod


----------



## makreele (16. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo,
falls Du noch nicht kennst:
http://www.angling-eastjutland.dk/d/frame-34.htm
Ich fahre selber gerne nach Djursland.
Gruß, Makreele


----------



## KHof (18. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo!

Ich war im Dezember dort fischen - trotz den Aussagen im Netz...
Grönländer gabs reichlich, große auch einige. Wir hatten keine Massenfänge aber auch keine Langeweile. Solange die Wassertemperatur noch über ca. 6 Grad ist reagiert kein Fisch mit Abwanderung, erst bei sehr kaltem Wasser wird es dort schwer.

Wie Uli schon schreibt, geh in den Nordteil. Die Landschaft dort ist toll. Allerdings musst du schon gut zu Fuß sein, die Wege sind weit. Wir fanden die Fisch übrigens häufiger über Sand als über Riffen.
Uns begegnete innerhalb von 7 Angeltagen einmal ein einzelner Angler, direkt an einem Einlauf. Insofern ist die Berichterstattung im Netz einfach Klasse!

Klaus


----------



## phil-sell (21. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Moin Gernod,

werde vom 1-10. Okt. auf der Insel sein. Gefischt wird jeden Tag morgens 2 Std. und am Abend 2 Std.

Kann dir dann ja schon einmal einige Wasserstandsmeldungen geben ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Gernod (21. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo Phil-Sell,
wäre schön, wenn du nach der Tour ein paar Infos posten könntest. Das klingt ja so als wärst du auch mit Familie da. Meine Angelzeiten liegen ähnlich. Morgens von 6 bis 9 Uhr und abends von 17 bis 20 Uhr. Dazwischen dann volles Familienprogramm, damit es keine Beschwerden gibt. Nach der Woche bin ich dann urlaubsreif und muss erstmal im Büro entspannen.
Gernod


----------



## Hansen fight (28. September 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Wir erwarten von Euch nach dem Urlaub einen detalierten Bericht mit Bildern 
Euch schönen Urlaub mit Dicken fischen.


----------



## Ralf 72 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo,

ich fahre vom 18.10. - 23.10. das Erste mal nach Samsø, mit Freundin und Hund. Wir haben ein Haus in Mårup Østerstrand. Ich habe mir vorgenommen zum 1. mal auf Meerforelle zu angeln. Obwohl ich von der Küste komme (nähe Kiel), hatte ich bisher nicht die Muße mich dort an die Küste zu stellen und zu blinkern.
Doch im Urlaub soll alles anders werden, mal schauen ob ich meine 1. Mefo fangen kann |rolleyes
Versuchen möchte ich es mit Blinkern und evtl. mit Spirolino und Fliege. Als Angelplatz habe ich mir die Nord - Westspitze ausgeguckt. Habt Ihr noch ein paar Tips, auf was ich noch achten müßte? #h


----------



## phil-sell (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Moin Männer,

war nun auf der Insel.

5 Tage habe ich es ausgehalten. Ganz ehrlich, wer auf 38er Meerforellen angeln möchte, der binde sich einen 6g Möresilda an und fische den Ufersaum ab. Ich verspreche viele Fische.

Das war aber nicht mein Ziel, ich fischte etwas länger und größer und hatte somit hauptsächlich Nachläufer. 

Auf der Insel waren in der Zeit in der ich da war ca. 15 aktive Meerforellenangler. Ich war deutlich öfter fischen als angedeutet und konnte diverse Strände ablaufen. Besser Rev und die Westküste Nord waren am fischreichsten.

Habe von keinen Fischen ü. 43cm (die hatte ich) gehört, habe viel mit 2 dänischen Pros gefischt und die meinten auch.

Wie verhext, die letzten Jahre war diese Zeit der Oberhammer und dieses Jahr Oktober TOTAL MIES.

Kurzum: viel Kleinfisch, wenige Große, momentan geht hier mehr...


@ Ralf: Gehe selten ins Wasser, versuche dir lieber ca 1m im Wasser einen Stein zu suchen zum Stehen, setze die Polbrille auf, binde dir einen max. 10g. schweren Blinker an, werfe fächerförmig den Uferrand ab. Die Fische beissen selten weiter als 5m vom Ufer entfernt. Dann klappts definitiv mit der ersten Meerforelle.

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Ralf 72 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Danke für den Tip. Ist ja schade, daß zur Zeit nur kleine Fische vor Ort sind. Ich denke aber nächste Woche kommen die Großen... 

Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, daß die Forellen im Oktober so dicht am Ufer stehen, ich war immer der Meinung, wenn es kälter wird stehen die Fische tiefer. |kopfkrat

Weißt Du, ob auch mit Fliege was geht???


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

:g





Ralf 72 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Ist ja schade, daß zur Zeit nur kleine Fische vor Ort sind. Ich denke aber nächste Woche kommen die Großen...
> 
> Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, daß die Forellen im Oktober so dicht am Ufer stehen, ich war immer der Meinung, wenn es kälter wird stehen die Fische tiefer. |kopfkrat
> 
> Weißt Du, ob auch mit Fliege was geht???


 hallo 
gerade in herbs ist das fliegenfischen von vorteil :g die sind doch sowieso noch  vollgefressen vom sommer 
versuche es einfach  hier an unserer küste wird zurzeit sehr gut gefangen auf fliege 
und gehe ins wasser bis zum knie und wander die rinne ab und fische parallel zum ufer :g hast du kontackt hast du vielleicht ein trupp gefunden viel glück und zeige geile fotos hier :glg andre


----------



## Ralf 72 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

o.k.

sollte ich was fangen bzw. ein paar schöne fotos machen, schreibe ich bestimmt einen kleinen bericht. |rolleyes


----------



## Gernod (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo Phil,
danke für deinen Bericht - ich fahre am Samstag für eine Woche nach Samsoe. Dann wird natürlich alles besser und die Größe der Fische verdoppelt sich. Ich werde berichten.
Gernod


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Mensch Andre, nu verrat doch hier nicht wieder alle Tricks |supergri

Das gibt doch in den anderen Foren wieder voll auf die 12!

|muahah:


----------



## jobo61 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Hallo Samsoefahns,
ich will Anfang November ca.01.11bis 10.11 nach Samsoe was für Fliegenmuster fischt Ihr in dieser Zeit?
Oder ist noch jemand so verrückt und ist auch oben?#h


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

hallo 
garnelen sind zurzeit der renner #6farbe ist egal haubsache die viecher haben bock zufressen :qlg andre


----------



## Ralf 72 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

So, nun bin ich wieder da, 5 Tage Samsø sind vorbei. Also, mit meiner Ersten Meerforelle hat es nicht geklappt. #d
Ich weiß nicht was verkehrt gelaufen ist, aber bei mir wollte nichts beißen. O.K. es war kein Angelurlaub, sondern eher Entspannung mit Freundin und Hund. Trotzdem war ich jeden Abend los und habe ein paar Würfe machen können. Sowohl mit leichten Blinkern als auch mit Spirolino und Fliege. Keine Chance. Lag es an der Köderführung, zu schnell, zu langsam??? Zwei Schweizer Angler meinten sie hätten untermaßige ohne Ende, nur mit den Maßigen klappt es nicht so dolle. Die wollten mir garnicht glauben, daß ich noch nichts hatte. Immerhin war ich mit Gernod loß, war echt nett und auch sonst war der Urlaub sehr schön. Wetter gut, kein Regen, viele Wandertouren.


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*



Ralf 72 schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich wieder da, 5 Tage Samsø sind vorbei. Also, mit meiner Ersten Meerforelle hat es nicht geklappt. #d
> Ich weiß nicht was verkehrt gelaufen ist, aber bei mir wollte nichts beißen. O.K. es war kein Angelurlaub, sondern eher Entspannung mit Freundin und Hund. Trotzdem war ich jeden Abend los und habe ein paar Würfe machen können. Sowohl mit leichten Blinkern als auch mit Spirolino und Fliege. Keine Chance. Lag es an der Köderführung, zu schnell, zu langsam??? Zwei Schweizer Angler meinten sie hätten untermaßige ohne Ende, nur mit den Maßigen klappt es nicht so dolle. Die wollten mir garnicht glauben, daß ich noch nichts hatte. Immerhin war ich mit Gernod loß, war echt nett und auch sonst war der Urlaub sehr schön. Wetter gut, kein Regen, viele Wandertouren.


 |bigeyes mensch das tut mir leid |bigeyes schade ich hätte gedacht das ballert richtig bei dir :q mit der köderführung hat das nix zutun zuschnell kann man garnicht kurbeln:qlg andre


----------



## Ralf 72 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Habe grad eine SMS von Gernod erhalten. Am Freitag hat er dann doch noch 4 Mefos bekommen. Eine war untermaßig und die anderen Fische immerhin von 41 - 45cm. 
Habe ihn sofort angerufen und gratuliert. Gefangen hat er sie am Besser Rev. Es gibt also doch Forellen auf Samsø. Vielleicht fahre ich im nächsten Jahr zu Ostern doch noch mal auf die Insel. Irgendwann muß es ja mit der ersten Forelle klappen.


----------



## Gernod (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Auch von meiner Seite noch ein kurzer Bericht zu der Woche in Samsoe. 

Da ich im Minimum 650 km von der Küste wohne, konzentriert sich das Meerforellen fischen meist auf eine Urlaubswoche pro Jahr. Diese Woche wird natürlich Monate im Voraus geplant, das Reiseziel und die Hotspots erkundet (mit google earth wird jeder Meter Strand erkundet), die Ausrüstung wird komplettiert, Fliegen werden gebunden (diesmal natürlich vor allem der „Samsoekiller“). Und zu guter Letzt: die interfamiliären Vereinbarungen über die tägliche Begrenzung der Angelzeiten werden ausdiskutiert. Schließlich geht es nicht auf Angelurlaub, sondern in den Familienurlaub! 

Am Sonntag früh um 6.30 Uhr geht es das erste mal ans Wasser; Marup Hafen nach rechts bis zur Steilküste. Das Wetter ist perfekt, leichter Wind aus Süd, die neue 6er Winston BII MX versteht sich auf Anhieb mit mir und der Guideline Pounch, die Strecke ist perfekt und es riecht förmlich nach Fisch. Die Top 5 Fliegen aus meiner Box (Muddler, Pattegriesen, Samsoekiller, Honeyshrimp, Tangläufer) kommen nach und nach zum Einsatz. Um 9.30 Uhr gebe ich auf, nicht ein Biss, kein Nachläufer, nichts, absolut gar nichts – ausser einem Seehund der neugierig auf Besuch kommt. Abends dann in Marup am Strand – eigentlich wieder gute Bedingungen, das Wasser noch leicht trüb vom Wellengang der letzten Tage – aber auch hier eine Nullnummer.

Die nächsten Tage immer wieder neue Stellen angefahren (Isselhoved, Nordby Steilküste, Saelvig Hafen, Vesborg Fyr)  – auf Samsoe ist es überhaupt kein Problem, die perfekte Stelle zu finden – aber immer ohne Fisch. Am Dienstag Abend dann zusammen mit Boardie Ralf los. Mal wieder perfekte Bedingungen, ohne Fisch – trotzdem ein schönes Angeln und Fachsimpeln. Hat Spaß gemacht. Andere Angler berichten von vielen kleinen Fischen (klasse, wenn man selbst noch nicht mal einen Fisch gesehen hat). Am Besser Rev sollen größere Forellen gefangen worden sein; aber da ist jetzt bei Ostwind Stärke 4 – 5 kaum zu Fischen. 

Donnerstag früh in Sandballe der erste Fisch, ein Dorsch. Und schließlich kommt sie doch – die erste Meerforelle nach 5 Tagen und ca. 25 Stunden Fischen – nimmt die Fliege 5 Meter vor den Füßen, blank und nicht zu klein - und lässt nach drei Sprüngen wieder los. 

Jetzt hilft nur noch eins – die Gewalttour an die Spitze des Besser Rev. Noch immer starker Wind auf Ost, aber an der Spitze des Riffs lässt sich auch auf der ruhigen Seite fischen. 5 km können doch verdammt lang sein, aber hier sieht es einfach perfekt aus, hier muss Fisch sein. Die ersten Würfe bringen wieder keinen Fisch – dann vor den Füßen im Spülsaum völlig unvermittelt der Biss. Wieder springt der Fisch – und ist weg. Eine Weile fische ich noch weiter, dann gebe ich auf und mache mich auf den Rückweg. Das wars dann wohl mit den Meerforellen in diesem Urlaub – so schlecht war die Ausbeute noch nie. Heute abend packen und morgen geht’s nach Hause.

Auf dem Rückweg lässt der Wind etwas nach und mit der Spinnrute mache ich alle 500 m einige Würfe gegen den Wind in die rollenden Wellen. Das Auto schon in Sichtweite, da hängt doch tatsächlich ein Fisch am Blinker – genau gesagt sind es sogar zwei. Ein großer Toby hat den Blinker sauber im Maul und wurde wiederum das Opfer eine Forelle die kaum sehr viel größer ist. Schnell zurück mit dem Fisch und den Blinker wieder raus gefeuert. Direkt der nächste Biss, der ist schon besser – aber gleich wieder weg. In den nächsten zehn Minuten zwei weitere Fische – beide gerade Maß (41 und 43) - die gehen in die Küche. Danach noch ein Nachläufer und nach einer Stunde noch eine 45 die ebenfalls mitgeht. 

Abends dann Festessen, mit reichlich Fisch und Wein – ein schöner Urlaub ist zu Ende.


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samsoe im Oktober*

Gernot schöner Bericht 
Auch wenns mit dem Fisch nicht so gut lief,kann Ich die Freude
über den Urlaub gut verstehen.


----------

